# Rio de Janeiro and you old architecture



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

kaikil said:


> *Bibliotéca Nacional*
> 
> The 7th national library in the world, by UNESCO
> 
> ...


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

City Theatre


Tquintan said:


> Foto que tirei hoje...



































































​


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Mosteiro de Sao Bento:

(Créditos: Patricia Figueira)










(Créditos ao site www.osb.org.br)









Nossa Sehora do Monserrate 
(Créditos ao site www.osb.org.br)













*ABL - Academia Brasileira de Letras (National Academy of Portuguese)*

*Arquivo Nacional*









Foto de *Osmar Carioca*


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Continuacion...

THE PHOTOS ARE FROM Emanuel Paiva, a user from SSC Brazil.



Emanuel Paiva said:


> *
> Caros amigos e foristas do SSC, essas fotos foram tiradas a esmo pelo Centro da cidade. Alguns foristas estavam nessa caminhada como Pablo Itt, Osmar Carioca, Jorge M, Julio Geografia, Paulo Lescault, John e o internacional Ambiente2008 (Pedro de Portugal).
> Esse thread foi um dos mais despretensiosos que eu já fiz, visto que não fiquei escolhendo ângulos, isto é, um thread "nu e cru"... :lol:
> 
> ...


----------

